

Proto: The Language of Space/Time - breck
http://proto.bbn.com/commons/

======
iamwil
This is really interesting. I use to write embedded software for sensor
networks, and it was really a pain to write stuff for it, and it was hard to
reason about any emergent behaviors. I haven't looked into the exact semantics
of Proto, but if it allows a higher level of abstraction, I think it'd be
useful for a variety of systems.

